
Ask HN: What are your itches with your current to-do app? - zebra
I&#x27;m building to-do app and I want to tune it up for our community. If you&#x27;re happy with yours please list its strong sides.<p>It is planned as heavy-duty app, kinda Excel, and not like Remember the milk. It is planned to have time tracking, invoicing, customer reports, tracker.
======
brudgers
I'm using org-mode. I like that it is designed as an extensible platform and
that it's non-commercial basis means that features aren't held back to
monetize a slow release roadmap.

That it's free and includes email and a shell are just gravy on the noodles.

